# Sizing for standing wraps



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You measure the cannon bone length. If you're really not sure call the company and ask for sizing advice. I did that with Horseloverz last week bc they had schooling breeches on sale for $23 and I couldn't figure out their sizing chart.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I use 16" quilts on my three year old gelding- he is about 15hh-15.1hh. Not sure the length of my wraps though.. 

The injured leg I rewrap every day. Not sure about the good leg.. Maybe just change it when the quilt/wrap gets dirty? I'm sure someone else will have an idea. I wasn't told to wrap my guys other leg, so I don't know.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Always go for the 6in x 12ft standing wrap length, especially with no bows. Trust me, you will not have any extra length. Most of my horses are 14.3-16.0 I use 14" for the front and 16" for the back because I like a little more length. You could easily use 14 for all 4 legs.

I am partial to the Pro-Choice no bows, look for the ones with stitching the long way rather than vertical because they wrap around the leg more uniformly. I also like schneider's standing wraps.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

it really depends on how much coverage you want for you horse's legs. i use 16" and 18"s no-bows on my 17.1hh gelding and 12" and 14" (or 14" and 16") on my 14.1hh mare. the standing wraps are typically going to be long enough for whatever size you end up getting. i've not had to get the extra long ones for my gelding so i'd guess you'd be okay with whatever ones the store has or that you order. if they end up being a little shorter than what you feel you need, start a little lower on the leg to end up at the top/right spot still.

when i use standing wraps for wound covering/dressing, i change it out twice a day and i always have taken off the corresponding support wrap (for the other leg) and re-wrapped at the time i redo the wound wrap. just makes for both legs to be consistent feeling and checked over. i don't find wrapping takes much time but that also depends on how comfortable and competent you are at it.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of standing quilts - I definitely prefer the no bows.

I use 12" on the front and 14" on the rear. I don't like to wrap below the fetlock because on my guy it really irritates him, it can also cause bunching and the wrap to be lumpy.
If you are putting a no stick pad over the wound, it will be OK to reuse the same no bow every day until it gets dirty. If not, I would recommend changing the no bow every day.
You also don't have to wrap the opposing leg. That's an old wives tale. Try to avoid wrapping as many legs as possible because the lymphatic system will get used to having a wrap on the leg, and then when you remove the wrap the horse will stock up (which can be painful). This IMO is not a good thing to do for a leg that doesn't absolutely need to be wrapped.

Good luck!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This EquiSearch article will be helpful in terms of proper sizes

Leg Wraps Unlimited

Note where says:


> Back legs usually are longer than front


Regarding how often to change:

My horse had torn ligaments on both front legs. I changed his quilts and wraps twice a day and ran them thru the washer & dryer daily.

He was dealing with founder and torn ligaments, I was not about to subject him to scurf because I didn't change his wraps.

IMHO, I would espcially adhere to twice daily when dealing with a sutured wound the vet wants wrapped.

Unless the wound is right on the hock or in the bend, I disagree with the vet wanting it wrapped in this manner. I would cover the wound in another manner. But that's what he told you, so that's what you need to do

Anyway, the EquiSearch article should be of help to you


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

OP if you have reason to be worried about supporting limb laminitis, you should check out soft-ride boots. Welcome to Soft-Ride Gel Equine Comfort Boots / Horse Boots
I use them for hauling and at shows with lots of pavement as well as for injured horses.
http://www.softrideboots.com/Default.asp


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the help  It sounds like 14" will probably be a good size for his rear legs, but I'll measure next time I see him just to be sure. Hopefully I can find something locally, but I haven't always had the best luck when looking for something specific. At least if I have to order it in I will have much more choice!



walkinthewalk said:


> This EquiSearch article will be helpful in terms of proper sizes
> 
> Leg Wraps Unlimited
> 
> ...


The article is definitely helpful! 

Out of curiosity, how would you wrap/cover differently? The wound is well below the hock joint, towards the outside/front of the leg, ~1.5" to 2" slit IIRC.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

using a no-bow over a gauze pad with antibiotic ointment will be much cheaper than vet wrap in the long run. It will probably keep the wound cleaner than a sticky bandage and you won't have to worry about the "glue" in the vet wrap damaging the hair. I think there is also some claims that a little pressure helps prevent proud flesh. I don't know if there is any truth to that, but it certainly can't hurt.

I can't really think of any other ways to wrap a leg other than vet wrap, plain polo, or standing wraps. Unless you buy some sort of premade boot or bandage.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

CCH said:


> using a no-bow over a gauze pad with antibiotic ointment will be much cheaper than vet wrap in the long run. It will probably keep the wound cleaner than a sticky bandage and you won't have to worry about the "glue" in the vet wrap damaging the hair. I think there is also some claims that a little pressure helps prevent proud flesh. I don't know if there is any truth to that, but it certainly can't hurt.
> 
> I can't really think of any other ways to wrap a leg other than vet wrap, plain polo, or standing wraps. Unless you buy some sort of premade boot or bandage.


That's what I was thinking. Right now it's a non-stick gauze pad, pillow wrap and vet wrap (no ointments). The pillow wrap is a bit big for my horse and it's almost a whole roll of vet wrap for each leg each time I wrap, so definitely worth my while to get some no-bows that fit and reusable standing wraps. The vet wrap isn't in contact with his legs directly, so I'm not too worried about damaging the hair.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

verona1016 said:


> Thanks for all the help  It sounds like 14" will probably be a good size for his rear legs, but I'll measure next time I see him just to be sure. Hopefully I can find something locally, but I haven't always had the best luck when looking for something specific. At least if I have to order it in I will have much more choice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Gauze and whatever meds the doctor wants used over the wound.
2. Newborn baby diaper<---Newborn should fit around his leg.
2.1 Secure with duct tape.

2.1.1 If the horse wants to bite the diaper off, you could cut the foot out of a No-Nonsense Knee-Hi stocking (or other sturdy brand), slip it over the diaper and add more duct tape.

I did that years ago with a horse that punctured an artery (on a stalk in the pasture:-( on the upper-inside of his foreleg. It was the vet's idea. 

That horse chewed the diaper so I cut up a runny pair of panty hose and slipped that over the baby diaper and added more duct tape.

My current vet is also big on baby diapers for certain injuries

Honestly, I don't know which way would be cheaper - quilts and wraps or diapers and duct tape if you don't have any new babies in your circle that would loan you some clean ones -


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I forgot to add ^^^ that, unless there's tendon damage that will take a long time to heal (causing your horse to favor the injured leg for a long time), I have never had a vet tell me to wrap both legs because the horse will favor the bad leg.

They will naturally favor the bad leg but even serious cuts heal quickly, with attention and shouldn't require wrapping the good leg.

Did x-rays show something else?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought of using a diaper, although I have seen plenty of people suggest them for wrapping injured hooves. I wonder if anyone would use them if I bought a package and donated the leftovers to the barn first aid cabinet :lol:

No tendon damage, fortunately. In the grand scheme of things it's a pretty minor injury and the vet didn't think it needed x-rays. There was swelling around it, so the wrap is intended to both keep the swelling down and keep it clean. The vet did say that the wrap on the good leg was optional.

Yesterday evening he still wasn't interested in walking; my trainer checked on the bandages for me this morning, but didn't try to move him out of the stall. 

The more I'm reading about standing wraps the more I think I could find other uses for them after the injury is all healed up (trailering, after jumping lessons, etc.) so I think it's worth investing in a set.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> The more I'm reading about standing wraps the more I think I could find other uses for them after the injury is all healed up (trailering, after jumping lessons, etc.) so I think it's worth investing in a set.


absolutely! i use them for all of those reasons.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I got him measured and ended up ordering these ones but they won't get here until the 15th at the earliest (and since they haven't shipped yet I think that's probably optimistic). They might be a little late for this incident, but at least I'll have them going forward. The local farm store had only disposable padding, which was even less than I thought they would have... The tack store might have something more but I can never make it over there during business hours...

On an interesting note, I found that instead of trying to figure out what points to measure between on my horse's legs, it was easier to hold up the tape measure at the end with one hand and at 12/14/16" with the other and see if it looked like it was hitting about right. I ended up deciding 12" for the front legs and 14" for the back looked right.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

those look better than some of the all-in-one type standing wraps i've seen. i'd love to hear your thoughts on how it functions once you've used them for a bit. also - how they wash and wear.


----------

